# Completed



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

Been a while since I've been on here. look forward to see what people have been up to! Cool new layout.

I've finished my oil painting but have no idea how to sell or even price it! Feedback would be helpful.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It's beautiful and such a departure from your human form drawings.

I love the bird and the bright yellow against the dark is stunning. 

I can tell you how I sell my paintings, but everyone does it differently. I'm not up to gallery competition so I sell at a Flea Market. That to date is where I've sold the most. Second is on Facebook and to friends online. After that comes Ebay and Etsy. 

Last year I never thought I'd be selling, but my hobby has evolved. As for pricing that's really subjective. I have a formula that I use but again it depends solely on you.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

This is reminiscent of your renisance style human figures. It way above the Bob Ross style that clutters the web. I don't know what to say about pricing other than aim high. You have really creative talent.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

This is amazing! Love it! Definitely shoot high on your price.


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback guys! 

I do have an idea for my next painting, which involves a nude figure, but will need to look into prices for hiring a model. 

Taking a short break from painting for the moment though. I can't say I enjoy the process a whole lot!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Wow, that's awesome. Lots of cool details. Obviously the size of the painting should figure into your price too. 
I was looking at another Instagram persons paintings just yesterday, not sure if they were oil or acrylic (I know much more time goes into oil), but most of his were at least $250. I will tag u on one of his paintings so you can check his website. 

Check around Instagram and see what other people are charging for the same size oils (?)


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've seen people who base their prices on time, as they set themselves an hourly rate. Well, this took about 3 months, of very sporadic work. No idea how many hours, and a lot of them were just unproductive deliberation. Can't really charge for being hesitant. 
I'm in the UK, so will have to work on £, but £200 -£250 would probably be about right. 
Do any of you use etsy? How good is it for selling paintings?


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I was using Esty but shut it down. I was getting much better response on Ebay.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Lashdown91 said:


> I can't say I enjoy the process a whole lot!


 Huh? You must be talking about the selling part. I can't imagine you don't enjoy painting when you do such wonderful work.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@Lashdown91 I have a friend who sells stuff on Etsy, and while she has good luck with it, she also complains of their fees. Evidently they charge a fee for every little thing. 

If you are on Facebook, you can set up a separate page just for your art and direct people there.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Yeah, that was my experience also.


----------



## Lashdown91 (Jun 9, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> Huh? You must be talking about the selling part. I can't imagine you don't enjoy painting when you do such wonderful work.


Very kind of you! But yeah, I certainly see why painting has the word 'pain' in it. I much prefer drawing, or thinking of the painting. But executing it is...a pain.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Everyone has different likes and dislikes. Everyone knows by now that I love to paint.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

I find it extremely relaxing and at the same time stimulating. Is that possible?


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

That's stunning ._.

Incredible!


----------

